# Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita Cigar Review - Strong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good overall, was a nicestrong smoke. It wasn't one of my favorites, I had high hopes for it. Will probably not buy again.

Read the full review here: Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita Cigar Review - Strong


----------

